# Who makes the best quality polo shirt for under $100



## fashionnoob (Mar 3, 2014)

I need a new polo shirt brand. Based on your experiences, who currently has the best made polo shirts.

So far:

RL: not bad but way too many people wear it and is long in length

Vineyard vines: Good polo shirt but very long in the sleeves.

Lacoste: Not as popular as RL but seems to be more expensive. A good fit for me since im 6 feet 185. Seems to be well made with mother of pearl buttons.

Anybody else have any recommendations? Is brooks brothers a good polo shirt option?


----------



## fashionnoob (Mar 3, 2014)

I forgot to mention did anyone try out fred perry polo shirt


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lacoste with MOP buttons? Not sure about that. 

I actually like Lacoste polos as they come in a variety of different colors and patterns. 

Brooks Brothers is not bad either. If you're willing to wade through the sale rack, RL is having their semi annual sale right now. I'm not sure how far you are from Boston but you may want to check them out.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

With polos, I would opt for fit over quality any day of the week and twice on Sundays. Unlike other clothing items (jackets, pants, even dress shirts) nobody goes to the trouble/expense of having them altered, and most really aren't worth it. 

FWIW, I'm a similar build to you (6'1, 188) and I like Banana Republic Luxe polos and J. Crew polos (either the washed or pique versions). I'm a medium-tall in either brand (could probably do a large in J. Crew's slim fit, too).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

If you can find them, I have three Cornelliani polos that are incredible, all were under $40 (retail is ~$150-200 though). I also have a Hugo Boss pima cotton that I like a lot, I got it for close to $40 also, but I think retail is around where you're looking. The majority of my polos have always been Ralph Lauren though


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Every Lacoste polo I own has MOP buttons, and they seem to hold their shape well over the years as mine are thrifted/e-thrifted as well. The material of the Lacoste I own is also rather good, although I wouldn't be surprised if this has changed over the years, especially as of recently.

Brooks Brothers polos are nice in that they come in two fits--Regular and slim. The slim works really well for me and is my favorite polo shirt. I've found the outlet ones to be nearly identical in quality- in certain cases. These can be purchased at a fairly affordable price on sale.

Polo have quite a number of fits (custom, slim, regular...maybe more) but I've found they change their styles the most from year to year. I have some with an entirely different fit and feel, one with mother of pearl buttons for example, and then others that feel cheap and have lost their texture over many washings.

Vineyard Vines: Ultra neoprep/fratty, but beware of fit. I had to size down completely to a small to get something that resembled a medium. They _were_ producing a slim-fit version but seem to have discontinued it in all but their "jersey" polos which are just glorified T-Shirts for $75 or some egregious price. They are also the hardest to find secondhand/used on eBay since the frat boys will bid even a used polo up to ~$40 or more.

Experiment, find your favorite, then fill your closet with them!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

adoucett said:


> Every Lacoste polo I own has MOP buttons, and they seem to hold their shape well over the years as mine are thrifted/e-thrifted as well. The material of the Lacoste I own is also rather good, although I wouldn't be surprised if this has changed over the years, especially as of recently.


I've had several Lacoste and I guess I've never really checked.

Lacoste does wear quite well and as I mentioned previously, I like that they come in a variety of colors and patterns. The slim fit seems to work best for me.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

PRL... period.


----------



## VA17 (Apr 21, 2014)

Have to agree...PRL for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

It depends what you want. I would say Splendid Mills, but they ceased production of their pique polo and now they only do a jersey knit polo (aka a t-shirt with a collar. Yuck)

If you like a chunkier knit with banded sleeves, there is a phenomenal factory in peru that makes polos for lot's of brands, including lacoste and vineyard vines. You can get them cheaper and qithout the logo from O'Connell's (traditional fit) or J. Press (slim fit).

If you like a finer, shinier, dressier knit, diamond golf shirts makes a heck of a shirt.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I like PRL polos but they have a weakness - sooner or later they all develop a hole at the corner of the reinforcing patch below the v of the collar. My cheaper Gap polos don't do that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If one's purchasing history is any indication of preference, and I suspect it is, BB collared, knit polo's must be my first choice for the next polo shirt for the collection. Buy them on sale and save a bundle! :teacha:


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

All the listed brands to me suggest purchasing labels as much for their label as for their quality. I doubt any of them will perform better than Orvis or Patagonia 100% cotton polos, and likely won't perform as well.

I do like my Lacoste cotton polos, though - primarily because of the wide range of colors they're available in. But I have Cutter & Bucks that have performed equally well.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ much depends on the fit as well. I've purchased a few Orvis garments in the past, mostly sweaters and even the small sizes run pretty roomy on me. I can't imagine what the polo style shirts would feel like! Of course, if the OP likes a more billowy fit, then I suppose it's worth taking a look.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Kent Wang polos are excellent, although very trim fit. I highly recommend them if you can pull off the fit. I can't and ended up giving mine away, but I hated to do it. I insisted on wearing mine for a while despite the fact that it didn't fit me just because I liked it so much.

https://www.thesimplyrefined.com/kent-wang-polo-shirt-kings/

https://putthison.com/post/4986142580/the-five-days-of-summer-series-part-iii-polo

Edit: I recently tried on a size M Lands End tailored fit polo, one of their supima models. I liked it a lot, but it was a tad too trim on the chest. But get this: It fit perhaps a little less snug than my Kent Wang, which was a....wait for it...XL.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> Kent Wang polos are excellent, although very trim fit. I highly recommend them if you can pull off the fit. I can't and ended up giving mine away, but I hated to do it. I insisted on wearing mine for a while despite the fact that it didn't fit me just because I liked it so much.
> 
> https://www.thesimplyrefined.com/kent-wang-polo-shirt-kings/
> 
> https://putthison.com/post/4986142580/the-five-days-of-summer-series-part-iii-polo


+1.

Kent Wang polos offer exceptionally good quality for the price (short-sleeved, $65).

The collar is more styled than on a typical polo. They use MoP buttons.

For $85 (minimum order of three), you can have polos made to measure avoiding what tocque correctly notes is the slim-fit default.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Just bought my first Lacoste polos and while I can't attest to their longevity, on sale (about $65), they seem like very good value as the material appears to be of high quality, the stitching is professional (seams nicely finished) and the overall feel of the construction is that they will hold their shape (we'll see). And just looking at them versus my J.Crew ones, they look superior. Again, can't attest to its longevity and I only own J.Crew and Old Navy ones (the Old Navy ones are really cheap, but good "disposable" clothing) - so I can't offer much in the way of comparison, but again, so far I am impressed.


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

I had a bunch of PRL polos, but I got a little larger... erm, or they got a little smaller. 

A good portion of the ones I have now are BB that I've bought on sale or up at the outlet store and they have held up well. I also have a couple of AE polos I bought on sale, but I haven't worn them enough yet to have an opinion.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

LL Bean...no substitutes.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

This is another vote for Brooks Brothers as they hold their shape, color and fit and are very durable.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I go through this every year and, after lots of hemming and hawing, I always end up buying PRL custom fit polos on sale. They have a variety of fits, they're of acceptable quality and they have all the right traditional details. I've often found myself very close to pulling the trigger on Kent Wang polos but the lined "dress" collar and hemmed sleeves are not really what I'm looking for in a casual shirt.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Buffalo said:


> This is another vote for Brooks Brothers as they hold their shape, color and fit and are very durable.


Has Brooks Brothers quality held up? Last ones I had from Brooks were in 2008 (and they good value, nice enough and very durable).


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Fabric comparison of 346 and Mainline BB polos:

The shirts seem nearly identical in quality, although one is made in China, while the "Performance Polo" shirts are HK.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> I've had several Lacoste and I guess I've never really checked.
> 
> Lacoste does wear quite well and as I mentioned previously, I like that they come in a variety of colors and patterns. The slim fit seems to work best for me.


Whilst thrifting, that's one of the main ways to tell if a Lacoste is fake. Few, if any, counterfeiters go to the trouble/expense of MOP buttons.


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan (Dec 10, 2012)

Another fan of Lacoste and BB, however, my favorite polo these days is Billy Reid. In fact I am wearing one today. Very soft and feels like a t shirt while wearing. While they retail for $88 and higher they can be had on sale right now in select colors for $44 - $59 at their website www.billyreid.com. Also saw that they are running a promotion for an additional 20% off which brings the cost down to $35 - $47. For that price you can't do better IMHO.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

While I've been partial to PRL for most of my life, I have become a big fan of Southern Tide polos of late.


----------



## Skyjumper (Apr 27, 2014)

I have found that J Crew small fits me perfectly, is very comfortable and comes in nice solid colors. The quality of the shirts seems fine. I recently bought two Nautica I am less happy with.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

How is the fit in the Billy Reid?

Any thoughts on Lands End?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> How is the fit in the Billy Reid?
> 
> Any thoughts on Lands End?


My experience with LE mesh and interlock polos has been very good, but I haven't ordered one in a year or two (already own too many, and I don't seem to wear them nearly as much as I previously have).


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe not on point, since they cost a bit more than $100, but I'd like to put in a good word for Vastrm polos. Between the home try-on program and customization options, you can really fussy in on exactly what you want. I have one in white, a slightly trimmer facsimile of an early-80's Lacoste, my Platonic ideal of a polo. (Although the tennis tail on the Vastrm is either a little too stingy or my memory has greatly exaggerated the length of the tennis tail on the Lacoste.)

Sidenote: When I was in high school I spent one summer working as a waiter at a seafood restaurant in my hometown. The owner of the restaurant had a spoiled brat of a son, in his 20's, always hanging around and getting in everyone's way and hitting on anyone breathing, man or woman. One day the son went to the only store in town that sold Ralph Lauren polos--this is when they were just starting to become THE THING--and bought a shirt in every color. Pastels. Bright sunshiney tones. Shades of black and grey and blue. He came back to the restaurant and splashed them all out on a table. I have no particular fondness for RL polos, but seeing them arrayed like that, a rainbow, still neatly folded...I had one of those clothes geek moments, a chaste, manly version of Daisy Buchanan sobbing over the beauty of Gatsby's shirts.


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

You can buy PRL pools on eBay for under $40 if you play your cards right. At that price, they are a fantastic value, IMO the best polos going. But only the classic mesh. The other ones don't breathe nearly as well. 

I like Lacoste and VV too, but never at full price. $50 is my cutoff. I also buy these on eBay.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Kent Wang is supposedly the ultimate polo shirt according to igents.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

L-feld said:


> It depends what you want. I would say Splendid Mills, but they ceased production of their pique polo and now they only do a jersey knit polo (aka a t-shirt with a collar. Yuck)
> 
> If you like a chunkier knit with banded sleeves, there is a phenomenal factory in peru that makes polos for lot's of brands, including lacoste and vineyard vines. You can get them cheaper and qithout the logo from O'Connell's (traditional fit) or J. Press (slim fit).
> 
> ...


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Vineyard Vines seems to have been changing their production over the years. 

I have polos from them made in Canada and others from Peru, would not be surprised if they switch to China soon though. :icon_pale:


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish someone had specified best polo, has to be pima, (verses mesh) and *cannot have a logo*. I gave up on everything from Land's End except for their pima polos. They fit just right for me and the pima cotton has enough "hand" to work well with a sport jacket. They last, "Fair."

I'm open to suggestions.

Regards,


----------



## fashionnoob (Mar 3, 2014)

Any votes for fred perry? I know it's not that popular but it looks like a well made polo


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ there was a discussion a couple of months back about how Fred Perry was popular with the skinheads in Europe.

Personally, I don't care for the logo. While I cannot comment on the quality, I've seen some Ted Baker polos that seemed interesting and just a bit different from your run of the mill polo.


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan (Dec 10, 2012)

The Billy Reid fit is similar to my Lacostes. I'm a 42r on SCs and the large fit me perfectly on the shoulders and biceps with a nice drape on the midsection. So for guys like me with a less than perfect midsection it's forgiving enough. The ones I own are more like a jersey style thus super comfortable similar to how a t shirt fits. I understand the Kent Wang are a much tighter fit, but am intrigued if any owners can share.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I know J. Crew is not highly thought of in these quarters, but I can recommend the "classic" pique polos. I started buying them a few years back mainly by default--lived very close to the quasi-boutique shopping square in the Asheville Biltmore area where the store was, so it was convenient to shop there. No logo, slim-fitting without being tight, and what appears to my eye to be a simple and classic design. The staggered tennis tail or whatever its called, though not as big as with more iconic vintage brands. And inexpensive, especially on sale.

I have a few in long-sleeved and short-sleeved and they've held up over the years.

I also have a couple of the lighter-weight broken in kind. Not as nice, but they're also good.


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

Sunspel Riviera can sometimes be found on sale < $100. No logo, self collar, chest pocket, trim cut, extremely breathable mesh. It's the polo shirt Daniel Craig wears in Casino Royale.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> ^ there was a discussion a couple of months back about how Fred Perry was popular with the skinheads in Europe.
> 
> Personally, I don't care for the logo. While I cannot comment on the quality, I've seen some Ted Baker polos that seemed interesting and just a bit different from your run of the mill polo.


I recently watched _This is England _and I noticed that several of the skinheads in the film wore Fred Perry polos.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ I've heard too that Barbour is big with the German skinheads. Strange.

Regarding J Crew, I actually like them. I'm not sure about the reference to the brand not being well thought of. On sale, it's a great value and many of their garments are pretty classic.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

^
Perhaps this is attributable to Anglo-Saxon sympathies?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry, just an assumption on my part. As a brand, they're less "trad," from what I know about it, than the usual places like Brooks, J Press, et al.

I do like them, too. I get quite a few staples from J. Crew, including basic chinos.



SG_67 said:


> ^ I've heard too that Barbour is big with the German skinheads. Strange.
> 
> Regarding J Crew, I actually like them. I'm not sure about the reference to the brand not being well thought of. On sale, it's a great value and many of their garments are pretty classic.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

TradThrifter said:


> Kent Wang is supposedly the ultimate polo shirt according to igents.


Ive heard very positive things about his polos. But then, I've also never had a negative experience with his products, so I'm probably a bit biased


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

> I've been curious as to where the Vineyard Vines polo shirts are made (which factory, not country of origin) ? I've found Peruvian cotton to be the most comfortable, so I will look for them at O' Connell's now. Thanks for the recommendation, L-feld.
> 
> I was hanging out at The Brewer's Art and James Joyce on Tuesday... :drunken_smilie:


Yeah, my understanding is that Kuehnert makes the polos for VV, JP and OC.

I had heard a rumor that Lacoste was also made by Kurhnert, but they are imported by Devanlay, who has the exclusive Lacoste distribution license, and this makes it harder to track their origin. I don't think Devanlay actually has a factory, but I could be wrong.

I haven't been to Brewer's in a while. I need to do a carb binge one day and have some rosemary fries and a couple of resurrections.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> I recently watched _This is England _and I noticed that several of the skinheads in the film wore Fred Perry polos.


Fred Perry has long been part of he skinhead look. The prevalence among that community back in the 60's is somewhat similar in origin to the obsession with Tommy Hilfigerand PRL in American urban communities in the 90's or Burberry in British urban communities in more recent years.

They were adopted as class signifiers by aspirational proles and eventually, they came to signify the proles themselves, rather than the upper middles the proles hoped to emulate.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Boxkidone (Feb 21, 2013)

Fit will depend on your body style. I have a shorter torso , so only Lacoste or Izod for me. I find the others too long .

BK1


----------



## jamesn67 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lots of different types of folks wear FP. Skinheads by no means have a monopoly. They were made most popular in the early 60's by the mods before they were adopted much later on by skinheads. 

I find the fit of their made in england polos which are sold by chest size to be perfect. The fit is based on their original slim 60's cuts which has never really changed. They aren't skin tight just well fitted. You can get them in solid or twin tipped versions. The quality of the made in england versions is very good imho.


----------



## freeasabird (Jun 29, 2014)

Polo Ralph Lauren would be the one. Check their "on sale" items and you will do much better.

Having said that, I believe, and I don't know if anyone would second, that Polo Ralph Lauren quality is surely not like it used to be. Believe it or not, I have Polo shirts by Ralph Lauren (PRL) that look and feel, today, like the day I bought them,..., and they are 18 and 20 years old. Yes, that is right. And they say *"Made in USA"* and they are Pima cotton. Hardly see Pima cotton in PRL collection anymore. I buy through the website period.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

L-feld said:


> Yeah, my understanding is that Kuehnert makes the polos for VV, JP and OC.
> 
> I had heard a rumor that Lacoste was also made by Kurhnert, but they are imported by Devanlay, who has the exclusive Lacoste distribution license, and this makes it harder to track their origin. I don't think Devanlay actually has a factory, but I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


I ordered the rosemary fries and drank a few Ozzy ales. I shall be returning to Baltimore in early Fall. Thanks for tipping me off with regard to Kuehnert, L-feld.

https://articles.baltimoresun.com/2...zzy-beer-beazly_1_beer-tom-creegan-the-brewer


----------



## sheldon (Nov 16, 2011)

Under $100, you can get a good one at j.crew or lacoste.


----------



## Fletcher (Feb 22, 2012)

127.72 MHz said:


> I wish someone had specified best polo, has to be pima, (verses mesh) and *cannot have a logo*. I gave up on everything from Land's End except for their pima polos. They fit just right for me and the pima cotton has enough "hand" to work well with a sport jacket. They last, "Fair."
> 
> I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> Regards,


I recently ordered two of the lands end pima polos. I like the fabric, they fit me well (availability of tall sizing is appreciated), and the value is good on sale. However, the collar on one of the shirts is too short and oddly positioned such that it curls under. The other collar is fine. Perhaps the two shirts are from different seasons.


----------



## Purple E (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone else had problems with Lacoste shirts being cut shorter recently and shrinking?


----------



## Fletcher (Feb 22, 2012)

Purple E said:


> Has anyone else had problems with Lacoste shirts being cut shorter recently and shrinking?


Yes, Lacoste shirts are cut shorter than they once were and shrink a ton if you machine dry them. I line-dry mine. They shrink some, but not enough to be a problem for me.

I have a Locoste polo that was purchased in 2000 or so. It says made in France on the label and has held up much better than those I have purchased since, which were mostly made in Peru I think.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Tommy Bahama is my go-to brand for polo shirts & other casual wear. IMO, TB has very good quality/style. If you shop around, you can find discounts/sales.

https://www.tommybahama.com/TBG/Men/Polos.jsp


----------



## WoodsideWindsor (Jun 30, 2014)

Peter Millar are my personal favorite. J Crew is a close second.


----------



## eye40garn (Jan 15, 2012)

BB, Lacoste, RL Polo, Vienyard Vines, short sleeve pique. For price point BB is unbeatable, well made and launder well. Lacoste has a cleaner sleeve seam, but are prone to fading and shrinking, and can't get it right with stripes. RL polo is the "me too" polo, has bad laundry behavior, but you get selection -- it saturates Ebay. Vineyard Vines ? Well..... that logo !


----------

